# Pro Groomers Video on Grooming a Maltese



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Contrary to yesterday's thread...

Here is a PRO groomers video on how to groom a MALTESE named PEANUT! Peanut is adorable in the first few minutes that I watched. It's a short cut on a Maltese.

I didn't watch the whole video, but I like how she mentioned that there needs to be a detailed conversation with the customer. 

ALSO -- I don't LIKE TO GO REVERSE on the body like she does in the video, but still it's her way of doing a short cut....we all have our own little techniques that we prefer...

This groomertogroomer channel has a bunch of other pretty good videos and tips and they constantly rotate out their videos. 

A Short Trim on a Maltese | Groomer to Groomer – Pet Grooming News, Stories, and Videos
A Short Trim on a Maltese | Groomer to Groomer – Pet Grooming News, Stories, and Videos


btw -- I am not upset anymore about the other instructors words --- I spent the whole day and evening yesterday enjoying my dogs LONG EARS!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG! she shaved the ears.LOL Useful though thanks


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

silverhaven said:


> OMG! she shaved the ears.LOL Useful though thanks


Lol, yes the ears... and the tail. I never cut Charlie's tail. Even the groomer did not cut his tail.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I know -- I cringe when I see the ears shaved and being that she was targeting pro groomer, she didn't mention the safety issues involved with taking a clipper to the ears. 

She does give some good tips, even though I never do my dogs the style that she does. 

I just really like how she shares that the groomer should have a conversation with the owner and try to make the customer as happy as possible. That is what a good teacher should teach --- make the customer happy and work with some creativity! After all grooming is an ART and not just copying a set style.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It was good advice, especially about not having one set style for each breed. But that haircut looked awful to me. Not only the shaved ears, but the visor. If you ever come up with a video on how to do a Korean or Japanese cut, please let me know.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Sylie said:


> It was good advice, especially about not having one set style for each breed. But that haircut looked awful to me. Not only the shaved ears, but the visor. If you ever come up with a video on how to do a Korean or Japanese cut, please let me know.


I ain't gonna lie...I agree

She did the best she could though, with what she had...and Peanut sure was a cutie pie throughout the LONG video.

I'm still on the hunt for a good Korean cut video...I've looked through the international videos on youtube too, where you have to use Korean language --- still hunting


----------



## Mia'sMom (Mar 23, 2012)

She cut the ears like a Yorkie!? I love my Mia's long ears!


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for posting the link to the video. I really enjoyed watching it and picked up a few points. When the video I ordered arrives I hope it shows a different way to do the top of the head altho Peanut did look cute. 

I was searching thru YouTube last night for maltese cut videos and came across one on how to groom an aggressive dog. It took two groomers! I must say that a lot of us don't like what our groomers do to our dogs but that video showed another side of the picture. Those groomers were very lucky not to get bit! If I was a groomer I wouldn't want to do too many like that.

Today it was finally sunny and warm enough to move out to the deck to clean up my Golden. Her hair was falling out in clumps all over the house so I was glad to see a nice day. It took me about three hours to get all the loose hair out and then I got to try out my new thinning shears on the tops of her feet that were so shaggy and to tidy up around her ears. She looked so nice when she was all finished and I think she felt as good about it as I did. My new shears are a cut above the others that I own and I enjoyed using them.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

doggyluver5 said:


> Thanks for posting the link to the video. I really enjoyed watching it and picked up a few points. When the video I ordered arrives I hope it shows a different way to do the top of the head altho Peanut did look cute.
> 
> I was searching thru YouTube last night for maltese cut videos and came across one on how to groom an aggressive dog. It took two groomers! I must say that a lot of us don't like what our groomers do to our dogs but that video showed another side of the picture. Those groomers were very lucky not to get bit! If I was a groomer I wouldn't want to do too many like that.
> 
> Today it was finally sunny and warm enough to move out to the deck to clean up my Golden. Her hair was falling out in clumps all over the house so I was glad to see a nice day. It took me about three hours to get all the loose hair out and then I got to try out my new thinning shears on the tops of her feet that were so shaggy and to tidy up around her ears. She looked so nice when she was all finished and I think she felt as good about it as I did. My new shears are a cut above the others that I own and I enjoyed using them.


Thanks Joyce for giving feedback on the new shears! I will be curious to know how they work on the Maltese and Tzus! I hope your new video shows some OPTIONS for the face and head. Curious to know...


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

OMG! I LOVE Peanut!!! What a cutie pie.....she was sooooo good throughout the whole ordeal! I must say I got nervous few times, especially when the lady trimmed around the eyes.....:blink:....

I didn't know anybody would shave maltese's ears like that...that was the first one for me...:blink:...


----------

